# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  واقعة الطف مباشرة من مدينة القديح

## ابن القديح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

للشيعة المسلمين

لمن يريد مشاهدة تمثيلية لواقعة الطف

بمدينة القديح الواقعة في مدينة القطيف

بعونه تعالي سوف يتم نقل واقعة الطف مباشرة من بلدة القديح
على الانترنت وذلك عن طريق الموقع  http://www.qudaih.net/

تمام يوم الثلاثاء الساعة الثالثة والربع عصرا

ملاحظة:وندوز98 يحتاج منك تنزيل برنامج "وندوز ميديا بلير"
او اذا عندكم هذا البرنامج 

وعظم الله اجورنا واجوركم 

اتمنى الجميع يدخل

تحـــ ابن القديح ــــــياتي

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

والله انا خيو مافتح عندي..؟ ماعرف ايش المشكله ..
    مشكور خيو على هالنقل..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

وانا بعد نفس كلام اختنا فرات

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

وني بعد نفس شئ مادري ليش ايقطع 
تسلم اخوى ابن القديح

----------


## أمير العاشقين

تسلم لي والله اخوي بس يحولني على المنتدى مو المشاركات حق الموضوع 

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## زينب العقيلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
عظم الله جورنا واجوركم بمصيبة الامام ابي عبد الله الحسين عليه السلام 


 نفس شئ مادري ليش مانفتح عندي

----------


## ديار الحب

تسلم ع الطرح

يعطيك العافية

----------


## mak-masomah

نفس الشي مايفتح عندي ولا ادري شنو المشكله

هدا الرابط شوفونه يمكن يفتح عندكم مباشر كمان 
http://almukeb.net/live/

----------


## اسير بس مجروح

عظم الله جورنا واجوركم بمصيبة الامام ابي عبد الله الحسين عليه السلام

----------


## ام شهود

هلا اني بعد

----------


## حسسينو

عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم بمصيبة ابي  عبدالله الحسين عليه السلام

وانا بعد اخوي مو راضي يطلع وياي شي 

تحياتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

تم اغلاق الموضوع ،، الموضوع قديم جداً لدى لن يعمل الرابط

----------

